# Logrite 60" can't hook rocks!!



## Johnskis (Dec 29, 2014)

Just picked one of these bad boys up today and people weren't lieing about the size of the handle on these things. Messed around with a little tonight with the headlamp to test it out and it is wonderful. Will make rolling eucalyptus logs of my pile easier. Pickaroon is next then probably the peavey. Anybody else have one got any good pro tips or tricks for these beyond the basic usage of them.


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 29, 2014)

Like mine as well. It is amazing what you can turn and move with them.


----------



## Johnskis (Dec 29, 2014)

It really is I grabbed ahold of a log with it that was flat on the ground, that log had 2 other logs in front of it and I was able to roll the first log and the other 2 across the deck with minimal effort


----------



## Thornton (Dec 29, 2014)

They pretty handy especially working by yourself I have wooden handle one


----------



## Johnskis (Dec 29, 2014)

Thornton said:


> They pretty handy especially working by yourself I have wooden handle one
> 
> View attachment 390438


im on the prowl for an old wood one around my area that needs reconditioning maybe make a handle for it.


----------



## sawfun (Dec 30, 2014)

Thorton, that looks like a Dixie industries. I have two and one of their Peavys, the best i have found. You can tell a Dixie by the blue color and it has a separate end piece from the hinge piece. Those are really top of the line and much better made than the stamped steel "Made in USA" models that are most often sold.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 31, 2014)

LogRite makes great tools! I have a Stihl branded 60" peavey and also a Stihl branded hookeroon. I would like several other Log Rite tools in the future. I am not strong enough to bend their peavey, even the standard model but my friend is. This is his peavey.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 31, 2014)

2dogs said:


> LogRite makes great tools! I have a Stihl branded 60" peavey and also a Stihl branded hookeroon. I would like several other Log Rite tools in the future. I am not strong enough to bend their peavey, even the standard model but my friend is. This is his peavey.


How?!

I've had 2 200 lb guys pulling on one of mine, ran it over with a skid steer, been sitting outside for 3+years, still looks almost new!
I have an Orange 48" one and a blue 60"


----------



## Locust Cutter (Dec 31, 2014)

I really want one of these and a pickeroon too.


----------



## Johnskis (Dec 31, 2014)

2dogs said:


> LogRite makes great tools! I have a Stihl branded 60" peavey and also a Stihl branded hookeroon. I would like several other Log Rite tools in the future. I am not strong enough to bend their peavey, even the standard model but my friend is. This is his peavey.


Wow, that guy must be a freak of nature. These things are built tough and they will replace the handle if he's the original owner. And the pickeroon is next when they come back in Stock at baileys.


----------



## Johnskis (Dec 31, 2014)

Locust Cutter said:


> I really want one of these and a pickeroon too.


What are you waiting for save your back my friend. I have to say it makes a bigger difference than you realize. Especially for firewood cutting. This and a Pickaroon and my back won't hurt so bad at the end of the day.


----------



## maulhead (Jan 9, 2015)

Johnskis said:


> Wow, that guy must be a freak of nature. These things are built tough and they will replace the handle if he's the original owner. And the picker on is next when they come back in Stock at baileys.



I would not be surprised if that was a knock off Logrite, John. There are some Logrite knock offs around that look real close but not the same quality made cheaper over seas.

I've been waiting a Logrite cant hook for the last few years, but never bought one. After I saw your thread last week, I said to myself that's it I'm buying one. I went on Logrite's website, I was going to buy a 60" like yours. But saw on their site, they now have an xtreme duty cant hook.

I called them to find out what was different, it has a reinforcement sleeve or rod on the inside of the tube, to make it stronger for moving heavy rounds, and they paint the extreme duty ones yellow. So after I got off the phone I ordered & paid for it through their site. Ordered it Monday 1-5-15, came today 1-9-15 real happy with the fast service!

They also have a 78" cant hook now, but I opted for the 60". Should be better then what I was using!!

Here is a pic of it. Plan to take it with me tomorrow cutting, to move some big logs I know of.


----------



## Johnskis (Jan 10, 2015)

maulhead said:


> I would not be surprised if that was a knock off Logrite, John. There are some Logrite knock offs around that look real close but not the same quality made cheaper over seas.
> 
> I've been waiting a Logrite cant hook for the last few years, but never bought one. After I saw your thread last week, I said to myself that's it I'm buying one. I went on Logrite's website, I was going to buy a 60" like yours. But saw on their site, they now have an xtreme duty cant hook.
> 
> ...


I looked at that one the Peavy and the 70 in models when I was at baileys and held them all and decided on this one, the handles have a lifetime warranty on them anyway it's just the hardware you have to worry about. For my purpose the normal one works perfect moving up to 28" pieces with relative ease I'm happy with it beyond words.


----------



## maulhead (Jan 10, 2015)

You have the privilege of having baileys right in your town! I have to order everything online and dont get to look at stuff 1st. Even the local stihl dealer is a one hour drive, one way from my house. I was going to get one from them, as Logrite makes the cant hooks for stihl, but they didn't have them in stock. So I just ordered right from Logrite. I have a tendency to buy bigger things then I need, sometimes it's nice to have more then not enough. I have some 40" logs to move, so I figured the extreme cant hook would be nice to have. Will find out!?


----------



## Johnskis (Jan 10, 2015)

These things make firewood cutting for me night and day that's for sure if even one person found my opinion useful that makes me happy. I am fortunate to have baileys here, also have a snobbish stihl dealer that I refuse to buy a new saw from ever. They have some decent used saws on occasion though. Bailey's is my local saw dealer of choice. Always friendly and helpful. Nice to be able to handle products before I purchase them that's for sure.


----------



## Johnskis (Jan 10, 2015)

maulhead said:


> You have the privilege of having baileys right in your town! I have to order everything online and dont get to look at stuff 1st. Even the local stihl dealer is a one hour drive, one way from my house. I was going to get one from them, as Logrite makes the cant hooks for stihl, but they didn't have them in stock. So I just ordered right from Logrite. I have a tendency to buy bigger things then I need, sometimes it's nice to have more then not enough. I have some 40" logs to move, so I figured the extreme cant hook would be nice to have. Will find out!?


I rolled a 38" live oak with it the other day the fire department down the road was standing there with there 20"044 and I just had to laugh, pulled over and asked if they needed a hand, they were amazed when I pulled this bad boy out and easily rolled it out of the way I cas see on gigantic logs that the Peavy would be better but I have logs ranging from 6" to 28" and the Peavy didn't seem to lock onto the 6" pieces with any reliability. 
Promptly went and grabbed the 272 and showed the little stock 044 which saw was boss in these parts.


----------



## maulhead (Jan 10, 2015)

Like I said, I've been meaning to buy one for a few years. Then once I saw your thread, that was all I needed. Just a good reminder of one of those things I knew I needed, so went and bought one. Thanks for the reminder!!

Most of the wood I will be moving will be in the 16-30" variety. The 40" stuff I am going after tomorrow is the exception for sure! This cant hook will wrap it's jaws around 30" and under wood most of it's life.

Don't be dissing   the o44 to much, they are pretty respected around here. I have two of them. Those fire dept guys probably didn't know what hit them,,, well you have that oval sticker on y0ur 272, from TN, right?

I like my local stihl dealer and all, but they almost never have anything in stock I need. They more cater to the homeowner and farm saws then pro saws, that and when I make the trip up there and back just driving alone is going to kill 2 hours, most times, time I go there, shop and get back 3 hours or more is gone! So given I live in BFE, it is better/cheaper to buy on line wait a few days and have it brought right to my door.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 10, 2015)

I sure do like those metal handled tools and would love to have some, but I have access to my Grandpas old wooden handled cant hooks and they work great, so no real need for new ones and they are pricey.
Any of these tools sure make the wood gathering easier and quicker, whether it be cant hooks, hookaroons, log tongs, etc, etc. I got a new two man log tong for christmas from my wife and kids and look forward to putting that to use. Its work, and also fun!


----------



## sawfun (Jan 10, 2015)

I would definitely want the heavy duty yellow one for the logs I need to move. I have the wooden handle Dixie Industies cant hooks and a peavy. I find the cant hooks are more usefull. if you find an old Oregon timberjack, those are very well made and designed, best I have found. They are steel but lightweight. Maybe cromoly, which might be ideal for these applications.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jan 10, 2015)

had my Bailey's Peavy for something like 25 yrs...still on the original hickory handle...and been used to death 
this tool combined with a 4.5' Cant hook and hookeroon are indispensable, IMO, for a wood cutter.
The more you use your peavy/cant hook the more you learn what can be done with one. I can flop a 3'+ diameter oak, Euc round with relative ease from flat to on end ready to noodle. A longer handle gives you more leverage on big rounds and a shorter handled Cant is better for smaller ones. Play with manipulating a big round...you can spin it, turn it, roll it, flop it, whatever...all by yourself. These tools are not just for 'rolling' logs 

I've even hooked my winch line to my peavy to roll a really heavy or stuck log...just make sure to position the line right at the metal part...not the end of the handle


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 11, 2015)

Johnskis said:


> Just picked one of these bad boys up today and people weren't lieing about the size of the handle on these things. Messed around with a little tonight with the headlamp to test it out and it is wonderful. Will make rolling eucalyptus logs of my pile easier. Pickaroon is next then probably the peavey. Anybody else have one got any good pro tips or tricks for these beyond the basic usage of them.



that's a good looking saw John. Ive wanted to pick one of these log rites up too, but cant make my mind up between the cant hook and peavy.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jan 11, 2015)

start with a Peavy


----------



## Johnskis (Jan 11, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> that's a good looking saw John. Ive wanted to pick one of these log rites up too, but cant make my mind up between the cant hook and peavy.


You know if you roll smaller stuff at all say under 8" get a cant hook if you roll only large round go with the peavy i can see the benefits of the prying action of the point. Though i just carry a 6ft demo bar with me instead. If you roll anything smaller the peavy point will knock the grip loose on the log. I like my cant and may end up with a peavy. And i gotta show that thing off when i can my GF even laughed cause i had to pose the MM sticker side towards the camera.


----------



## Johnskis (Jan 11, 2015)

Yea


singinwoodwackr said:


> had my Bailey's Peavy for something like 25 yrs...still on the original hickory handle...and been used to death
> this tool combined with a 4.5' Cant hook and hookeroon are indispensable, IMO, for a wood cutter.
> The more you use your peavy/cant hook the more you learn what can be done with one. I can flop a 3'+ diameter oak, Euc round with relative ease from flat to on end ready to noodle. A longer handle gives you more leverage on big rounds and a shorter handled Cant is better for smaller ones. Play with manipulating a big round...you can spin it, turn it, roll it, flop it, whatever...all by yourself. These tools are not just for 'rolling' logs
> 
> I've even hooked my winch line to my peavy to roll a really heavy or stuck log...just make sure to position the line right at the metal part...not the end of the handle


Yeah ive figured out a few methods to use it already as you have explained. I took an otherwise imobile logs and moved them from difficult point down and all over my cutting deck. i love this thing and love what it can do with just me behind it. the hook point knocks the bark off the eucs very well.


----------



## Johnskis (Jan 11, 2015)

Dont get me wrong i looked a


maulhead said:


> Like I said, I've been meaning to buy one for a few years. Then once I saw your thread, that was all I needed. Just a good reminder of one of those things I knew I needed, so went and bought one. Thanks for the reminder!!
> 
> Most of the wood I will be moving will be in the 16-30" variety. The 40" stuff I am going after tomorrow is the exception for sure! This cant hook will wrap it's jaws around 30" and under wood most of it's life.
> 
> ...


Dont get me wrong i have usedthe very saw they were trying to use many times when i voluteered at that department, but after getting a ported saw im in love, and the stock 044 aint gettin any of that love. I was a cuttin fool. I have a feeling ill be getting more calls in the future from them, as i am right down the road and on file there.


----------



## Rockjock (Jan 23, 2015)

This is what I have and it works treat! I like that I can use the log jack part and lift the logs off the ground to cut them

http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=70216&cat=1,41131

http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=70216&cat=1,41131


----------



## gunrush128 (Feb 17, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> that's a good looking saw John. Ive wanted to pick one of these log rites up too, but cant make my mind up between the cant hook and peavy.



I faced the same decision and ended up going with a 48" cant hook. I liked that it had 2 'biting' edges, which allows for dragging smaller stuff. It saves me from having to climb into the bed of my truck to pull out rounds. 
Another thing I noticed is that the end of the peavey/cant hook looks like its replaceable, which makes me wonder if the cant hook could be easily converted to a peavey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redoakneck (Feb 17, 2015)

Rockjock said:


> This is what I have and it works treat! I like that I can use the log jack part and lift the logs off the ground to cut them
> 
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=70216&cat=1,41131


That looks pretty nice, I see it is guaranteed for life too. Only 10 pounds!!! that is a big plus. Is it solid or tube handle???


----------



## Rockjock (Feb 17, 2015)

redoakneck said:


> That looks pretty nice, I see it is guaranteed for life too. Only 10 pounds!!! that is a big plus. Is it solid or tube handle???



I believe it is a tube handle. It is plenty stout and can handle quite a large round.


----------



## gunrush128 (Feb 17, 2015)

gunrush128 said:


> I faced the same decision and ended up going with a 48" cant hook. I liked that it had 2 'biting' edges, which allows for dragging smaller stuff. It saves me from having to climb into the bed of my truck to pull out rounds.
> Another thing I noticed is that the end of the peavey/cant hook looks like its replaceable, which makes me wonder if the cant hook could be easily converted to a peavey.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Here's what I'm talking about







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnskis (Feb 18, 2015)

I does look like you may be able to switch it over to a peavey if it would work that would be brilliant. It feels like a tube handle but it's incredibly rigid. Though big logs weighing enough to slide my "come-along" attached ford ranger across the ground were a breeze to move. I've put some use on mine and find the cant hook works on everything I've dealt with the peavey seems great but at this point in time I can't merit it's purchase with how well the cant hook work.


----------



## sawfun (Feb 18, 2015)

My cant hook sees a lot more work than my I peavy.


----------



## pcrevelli (Feb 20, 2015)

I couldn't agree more with what a great tool these are. I went with the peavey, and made a custom point for it. The point mounts like the log jack, and can be used with or without it, although I virtually never use the log jack. Kind of made it into a hybrid peavey/cant hook. A real life changer/back saver for moving wood around.


----------

